# Urban legend or...



## pfmedic (Dec 6, 2005)

This may or may not be true but I love the call anyhow. I have a few of these stories I'll post here. Anyway, on to the story.

A man and a woman are role playing in the bedroom. The man is dressed in a batman mask with a cape, gloves and boots... but nothing else.

His woman is completely naked with each extremity tied taughtly to the post of the bed... spread eagle... supine... ready to go.

He stands on top of a chair in the corner of the room and gets ready to jump onto the bed. Some sort of wrestling maneuver comes to mind.

Anyway, as he jumps, his head hits the ceiling fan and he falls to the floor face up... completely unconscious.

The woman, tied up, starts screaming bloody murder and the neighbors come over to see what happened. When they find the two they run out of the house and call 911. As a result, the FD, PD and AP get to see the entire rediculous situation.

A story well worth a re-tell... but is it true?


----------



## hfdff422 (Dec 6, 2005)

Actually, I just saw a funny short video/ commercial posted on a web site that was almost exactly what you described. As for truth, watch Mythbusters ceiling fan expiriment.


----------



## CaptainPanic (Dec 6, 2005)

Mythbusters had a ceiling fan accident?? I thought I had watched all of the episodes, guess not.  :blink:


----------



## rescuecpt (Dec 6, 2005)

We had a real life one which involved two gay men, erotic asphyxia, and hanging spread-eagle from the ceiling in a sling.  On Valentine's Day.  And the patient didn't make it - he was without air too long and it was hard to get him down from the ceiling.


----------



## SafetyPro2 (Dec 6, 2005)

Well, Snopes doesn't come right out and say it didn't ever happen, but its obviously a commonly told/retold story:

Snopes.com - Too Late the Hero

Of course, living in LA, I've seen and heard of even weirder things happening, so it wouldn't surprise me in the slightest if this actually did happen.


----------



## MMiz (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rescuecpt_@Dec 6 2005, 02:48 PM
> * We had a real life one which involved two gay men, erotic asphyxia, and hanging spread-eagle from the ceiling in a sling.  On Valentine's Day.  And the patient didn't make it - he was without air too long and it was hard to get him down from the ceiling. *


 I would have loved to hear the radio report on that one  :lol:


----------



## TTLWHKR (Dec 6, 2005)

Was she hott at least?


----------



## MedicPrincess (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TTLWHKR_@Dec 6 2005, 07:02 PM
> * Was she hott at least? *


 Oh come on....they NEVER are....normally they resemble the photo I have of myself in someway..


OH..and No, thats not me.....exactly.


----------



## CaptainPanic (Dec 7, 2005)

Why are all the sex calls usually involve ugly people? Im talking pimple-faced Peter with Buck-toothed (or toothless) Virginia. Each of them have an IQ of around 30. :blink:


----------



## rescuecpt (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CaptainPanic_@Dec 7 2005, 11:49 AM
> * Why are all the sex calls usually involve ugly people? Im talking pimple-faced Peter with Buck-toothed (or toothless) Virginia. Each of them have an IQ of around 30. :blink: *


 Hey, at least they're getting some.  I think I hear the ugly green-eyed monster rearing its head...    JK


----------



## hfdff422 (Dec 7, 2005)

if they were attractive, then everyone else would want to help. since they are not, they call us because we have t help- and because we have HIPPA to keep us quiet.


----------



## Wingnut (Dec 7, 2005)

Even if the original story you heard isn't true, I'm sure it's happened somewhere, I've seen/heard a lot worse than that.


And yes Mythbusters did an experiment to see if it was possible to be decapitated by a ceiling fan. Turned out false, but it was a really cool the way they did it. B)


----------



## pfmedic (Dec 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CaptainPanic_@Dec 7 2005, 11:49 AM
> * Why are all the sex calls usually involve ugly people? Im talking pimple-faced Peter with Buck-toothed (or toothless) Virginia. Each of them have an IQ of around 30. :blink: *


 Ugly people are often the most sexual of freaks.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Dec 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hfdff422_@Dec 7 2005, 11:10 AM
> * if they were attractive, then everyone else would want to help. since they are not, they call us because we have t help- and because we have HIPPA to keep us quiet. *


 ROFLMAO  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:


----------

